# 06 Rear alignment issue



## 1SLOWGTO (Feb 2, 2010)

I tried doing a seach but couldnt find what I was looking for. The rear tires on my 06...the outer side of the tire still has decent tread but the center and innerside are bald and chords showing. I have heard these cars have rear alignment issues my question is short of putting a solid rear axle in what can I do so I get better rear tire life? Any suggestions would be great! Thanks!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Replace whatever part went bad and get an alignment. Put new tires on and you'll be as good as new.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

sounds like your rear camber might be way off. might be bad springs. 

Have you owned this car since new?

the reason I ask is because if you bought it used, with these tires on it, it could be possible that the tires were on the front and the original party swithced them to the rear before they sold it, so it wouldn't be as noticable


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

First, I'd check your rear ride height against spec. That would be a clear indicator of sagging springs. Otherwise it's camber (or extreme negative toe). Don't let anyone tell you a certain angle isn't adjustable on this car, every car has a way to tweak all of the angles whether or not the factory says you can.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Only toe and cradle can be aligned that is it. Camber is affected by sagging springs. Adjustable camber bushings can be bought I've heard they are not dependable.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

In my experience I've run into a few cars that even the machine/master book tells you an angle is "not adjustable" (usually Caster), when it clearly is... usually it involves using a die grinder/Dremel tool to slot out mount holes. Yeah, fasteners can move in the slots under harsh loads if they're not torqued properly, but you're technically supposed to have your alignment checked every 15,000 miles, whether or not you notice a problem.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

With my experiance with this car(GTO) and talking with the experts nothing else is adjustable. I've worked on my own suspension and changed my own bushings on the GTO. There is no way in hell I'm going to grind on any suspension component that is ment not to be adjusted.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Definitely the first thing to do in this situation though is to check it against spec. I haven't done an alignment on my GTO or looked up the specs, but I'd wager that factory probably allows somewhere around 0-0.8° of negative camber. Seems pretty typical on most other passenger cars.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

IAW the service manual its:-1.05° ± 0.63°

Besides alot of questions can be answered by stickies, alot of valuable information is allready covered.

I used to have the same problem as the OP but I corrected the problem, by the sticky.


----------

